# Opening weekend



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

At a jib park at Mount Snow. Shot a bit today and yesterday. More to come throughout the week. Critique appreciated.


Ricardo Pereira - Front Blunt by CaP17A, on Flickr


Tarik Blowers - Frontside 270 LL by CaP17A, on Flickr


Tarik Blowers - Frontside 270 fisheye by CaP17A, on Flickr


Tyler Redes - Nose blunt by CaP17A, on Flickr


Tyler Redes - Back tail by CaP17A, on Flickr


Heres an edit I made from the little bit of filming I did. Feedback on that too 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7UP5iGzlug


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

I dont know much about photography but i think they look good for the most part. The front 270 fisheye shot is pretty sweet, i like how his face is kinda shaded


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

chad23 said:


> I dont know much about photography but i think they look good for the most part. The front 270 fisheye shot is pretty sweet, i like how his face is kinda shaded



Thanks, means a lot dude. Thats funny haha, I don't like the face shadow. Different strokes for different folks i 'spose.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

You always have some good photography. What camera do you use? I have an older Canon XTI I like, but even with Photoshop mine don't turn out looking that good.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

henry06x said:


> You always have some good photography. What camera do you use? I have an older Canon XTI I like, but even with Photoshop mine don't turn out looking that good.



Thanks dude, means a lot. I shoot with a Canon 60d, but its usually never the body. Its mostly in the lenses. I have a Canon 50mm f/1.4 and a Rokinon 8mm fisheye. Also I use 2 external flashes which makes the riders pop more. IMO, upgrade lenses and get some external flashes for your XTI then upgrade the body.


----------

